# absorbed puppies



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello all

I had some very sad news tonight

Our Molly was day 59 of her pregnancy, wed had pregnancy confirmed by scan and this had confirmed 3 and we were to expect more as shes a fairly big girl

She was progressing nicely, getting larger in all the righplaces and behaviour changes seen. The on Sunday she started to look to me thinner, I thought it my imagination but today she really did look thinner and tummy much softer teets softer also. Shed been off her food for 3 days still eating but much slower, thought this was due to her now being near full term

we contacted the vets and went in for a further scan, revealed uterus prepared but the 3 confirmed pups no longer visable, no evidence of them at all. Conclusion is that she has absorbed them for whatever reason.

She is now at risk of pyo metre so we are being very vigilent on any discharge that may occur which is offensive

I feel drained, we had everything prepared and were so looking forward to new year puppies but Im just glad our Molly is fine

I know Im new here and most dont really know me or know Molly was pregnant so Thanks for listening xxx


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry xx you must be very dissapointed 

try to look forward and better luck next time, as you say your girl is fine and that's the most important thing


----------



## PoppyLove (Nov 4, 2009)

oh sad news. Hope everything is ok with your girl good luck


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

can i ask how does that hapen reabsorb any news would be greatful just wana learn a bit more and what are the reasons...thot if they were late on all was good..might sound like a daft question but where do the pupz go?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

This is my first experience of pups being absorbed, seemingly the little i know is that for some reason and its often nothing specific but can be natures way of not allowing a litter thats not viable to not be born. I was in a little shock tonight at the vets and didnt really ask relevent questions, Id heard of it and had read about it but obviously i havent taken much in about the condition, seemingly it happens frequently and lots go un noted as some breeders dont have scans, its only when you have a pregnancy confirmed and then it fails you know they were absorbed. 

The dog just absorbes the pups back in to her system. Id also be grateful for info from experienced people on this. I am going to do my own research. i thought Id researched every avenue on breeding but shows you there is always experiences out there that mean you must be forever open to learning and gaining knowledge hmy:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I am so sorry


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Freyja absorbed a litter in the summer. We were told that it was most likely in her case because she was mated late in her season and her hormones were no longer at a level thatc could sustain the pups. It can only happen up to the time that the pups bones start to form once that happens then reasborbtion can no longer take place.

A woman who is waiting for one of Freyja's pups is a midwife and she told me that although not common it does happen in women just the same as in dogs and this is usually because of the hormone levels too.

Freyja went through the temperature drop and nesting as normal so be aware it may happen. She also had her next season 5 months after she was mated and not from when the pups should have been born as we expected.

We had never had Freyja scanned but all the signs were that she was pregnant her belly was visably getting bigger and all the other signs were there. We were told not to have her scanned as she has a tendency to carry the pups under her ribs and so would not have shown up on a scan.


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

so sorry to hear you wont be getting your expected pups, hope mum copes ok, our dog reabsorbed some of her litter, we had her scanned at 32 days and there was 5 live pups and 1 which was in the prosess of been reabsorbed, she went to to reabsorb another one of the live pups and only had 4 pups on day 62, so it can also happen where only some of the litter get reabsorbed,our vet seemed to think it was because there was something wrong with the two pups and they wouldnt have survived.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Awww im so sorry to hear that. I always believe that something happens for a reason, Molly must of sensed something wrong. As long as your girly is okay. PM me if you need to talk  xxx


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Aww such a shame for you all.........is she def "empty" as some maybe hiding and as said before i know you can have some reabsorb but some survive....... I think she will carry on as if she is expecting untill her due date which will be heartbreaking for you both (thats what my mums dog did bless her but after a few days she did pick up and get back to her usual self)

Nature can be great at times but a right kick in the teeth at other times hmy:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks guys xx

Its was not a good night for her. She went on to have an awful night I was up till 3.30am with her, I swear she thinks shes had the pups, she panted nested paced and looked Ill, she fretted and kept swinging round to her rear nibbling at her vulval. At 3.30 she settled in the whelp box as if she were nursing puppies, so bloody sad i feel awful for her

This morning she took ages to eat a few kibbles and is now back in one of the beds but will not allow mabel and jasper anywhere near the bed, Ella is ok to approach.

Shes still up for cuddles though

Freyja I think it may have been the same as your girl for Molly, shes never ready till around day 17/18 blood tests have confirmed this and her last litter she was mated successfully on day 19, this time she was mated day 18 I felt she was ready day 16 but stud breeder couldnt see her then, so possibly this is the case. Its good in a sence to know it would not have been a recent absorbtion as in a few days ago, if it as sence would say, only occurs prior to bone formation, psychologically makes it easier to deal with for me anyways, poor Molly still thinks she has pups.


----------



## PoppyLove (Nov 4, 2009)

Awwwww bless her 

I wonder if my poppy absorbed 3 of hers as when the scan was done (by keith) she was having eight. I dont mind that she only had 5 as there all healthy. Maybe they just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

keith did my girl and we clearly saw 5 live but only 4 came out


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

this also happened to me a few months back, my girl was also shown as carrying 3 little puppies, as the time got near , about 1 week to go, i just had this feeling that she was no longer pregnant so i called the scan man and he scanned her and no puppies were there so dissappointing at the time but the main thing is mum is ok,my little girl just acted liked she was never ever pregnant and was running around like normal


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

mitch4 said:


> Thanks guys xx
> 
> Its was not a good night for her. She went on to have an awful night I was up till 3.30am with her, I swear she thinks shes had the pups, she panted nested paced and looked Ill, she fretted and kept swinging round to her rear nibbling at her vulval. At 3.30 she settled in the whelp box as if she were nursing puppies, so bloody sad i feel awful for her
> 
> ...


Freyja was mated on day 17 she quite happily stood to be mated. The problem we had was that we had to wait for the stud to come over from Ireland. The stud owner was also Freyja's breeder and had bred a litter of her before we had her. She knew that Freyja had previosly been mated eary in her season.

She didn't carry toys or collect things but we had the temperature drop 2 days after her due date she had milk wasn't eating she nested for several hours every night but then settled and went to sleep. It didn't take her long to get backto normal. The vet advised me to treat her as normal and allow her to mix back in with the other dogs. As soon as we did that her milk dried up and she started acting normaly again.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Awwww hun i'm so sorry you no where i am if you need me, i hope Molly will be ok xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Im soo sorry


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the well wishes, it really helps.

Shes still not realy interested in anything just wants to sleep and have a fuss, shes a real foodie normally and now its just look sniff and nibble.

She did have a little play with mabel very short but still she looked for a bit like the old Molly, so she will be fine

Thank you again xxx


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Also I just didnt realis how common absorption of puppies was, sorry to hear that some of you guys have had similar experience to ours.


----------

